# New owner here, how did I accidentally kill my battery?



## Ambrotos (Apr 13, 2009)

I was cleaning the interior yesterday and when I was finished, I turned the key all the way backward to the 'lock' position and came inside. This afternoon, I went out to pull it into the garage and it wouldn't start, no lights came on, the sunroof wouldn't work. It had apparently died overnight.
I checked to make sure I hadn't left the lights or something on like that, and nothing seemed to be on.

What could have happened?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the condition of the battery. If it's OK, then check the battery cables. If the battery is discharged, get it checked out at an auto parts store.


----------



## Ambrotos (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks.
I've jumped it twice, but I don't think the battery is holding the charge.
After the jumps, I've left it running for a few minutes, and then I'd shut it off and try starting it again, only to have it dead.

Could it be the alternator going out, too?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Running the car for just a few minutes to charge up a dead battery is nowhere enough time. Also like you said, the battery may not be able to hold a charge. Get the battery checked out at any auto parts store; if the battery is good, they can give the battery a full charge.


----------



## Ambrotos (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks, I'll do that tomorrow.


----------

